# LowEndTalk/LowEndBox Gets a New Manager



## HalfEatenPie

Congratulations to my good friend @jarland for becoming the new head manager of LowEndBox/LowEndTalk!  


Best of luck!


----------



## drmike

Congrats to Jarland, I think.


But, f*cking, meh.


Is @jarland getting paid Kossen's check now?


What is this part of Kossen stepping down about not agreeing with direction of things?


This:



> My decision to give up my position had two major contributing factors. The first one is the difference of vision between me and ColoCrossing on where to go with these sites.







As far as the direction of the site and all the happy drink Jarland is on:



> Jarland Donnell:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been owned by ColoCrossing for a very long time now, so any worries on that front should either be a reality or in the past. The idea behind continuing and improving on LEB is that the site become more interesting and engaging, not less. Posting offers that only fall within a single network would be boring and terrible for the site.
> 
> 
> December 14, 2015 @ 8:22 pm | Reply



I will point to the BLACK FRIDAY crap LEB did ... JUST WEEKS AGO.  What did we all see?  Mailbox spam teaser followed by a slew of ColoCrossing offers.


Nothing has changed over there.   Now we just have Corporate Jarland instead of a guy who said things the way they really were.


----------



## clarity

From my end, I don't really understand why Jarland would take this role. For some reason, I thought he would be above it. I know that he was extremely active over there, but he is now a part of the crap over there.


How does this impact his work with Digital Ocean? Are we going to see MXRoute change? Is it moving to ColoCrossing? This is particularly concerning to me because I have my mail services running through there. Does this have any impact on CatalystHost? I don't think he is directly involved anymore, but I know that he used to be. I host some of my personal things with them, and I don't like it being associated with ColoCrossing. This is not because there are services are bad. I have never used them, but they are consistent liars. I don't like people or companies who are like that. The whole LET/LEB cover-up proves that they are just about making more money and not doing the right thing.


This whole thing just puts a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Francisco

@jarland is a hard worker so he likely figures if anyone can right the ship, he can pull it off. I don't see it conflicting with MXRoute and to be honest he's not been overly critical of ColoCrossing in quite some time. I think he simply got tired of trying to fight the good fight from the outside like the rest of us and he's going belly-of-the-beast mode.


I wonder by mpkossen left, I get the feeling it's related to the mass emails sent on Black Friday. I just can't see him being overly supportive of that all. I have no doubt that "no CC postings without IPV6" thing didn't go over very well either.


Francisco


----------



## InfinityDaniel

Okay we will see what this new manager can do!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

clarity said:


> From my end, I don't really understand why Jarland would take this role. For some reason, I thought he would be above it. I know that he was extremely active over there, but he is now a part of the crap over there.
> 
> 
> How does this impact his work with Digital Ocean? Are we going to see MXRoute change? Is it moving to ColoCrossing? This is particularly concerning to me because I have my mail services running through there. Does this have any impact on CatalystHost? I don't think he is directly involved anymore, but I know that he used to be. I host some of my personal things with them, and I don't like it being associated with ColoCrossing. This is not because there are services are bad. I have never used them, but they are consistent liars. I don't like people or companies who are like that. The whole LET/LEB cover-up proves that they are just about making more money and not doing the right thing.
> 
> 
> This whole thing just puts a sour taste in my mouth.



I can assure you that Catalyst will never be involved with ColoCrossing.  I mean Jarland's been out for a long time (since he left to work at HostGator).   I don't see how exactly this has to do with it   


@Jarland is the most capable person in the LEB/LET Community that can get get LEB/LET going in the right direction.  While yes I agree them still being owned and organized by ColoCrossing keeps me very iffy (and as always, I'll continue to stay away from that pile), he's one of the most hard working and reasonable person I've ever had the great opportunity to work with and meet.  


In the end, from my discussions with him anyways, while he and I may have some conflicting opinions, he's really doing it for the LEB/LET Community and I've known him long enough to trust him 100% in his decisions and leadership.  


Congratulations to him for the opportunity he has to serve his community!  I wish the best for him!  And please don't bite his head off just because of old drama


----------



## clarity

HalfEatenPie said:


> Congratulations to him for the opportunity he has to serve his community!  I wish the best for him!  And please don't bite his head off just because of old drama



I am not biting his head off. I am simply stating concerns.


I know that he is a good guy, but I am skeptical of this decision. I am all for the changes that he is pushing, but I know that most of them will not happen with ColoCrossing still behind the site. To be honest, I have been visiting it a lot more lately since the post count here appears to have slowed down some. I just don't want him to get wrapped in all the shit over there. People love him, and I don't want that to go away.


----------



## wlanboy

So...
I rewrote the whole post. Just needed some time to get all the WTF out of my mind. 
Don't think that mxroute will be affected. He is able to sort such things. Trying to change things is always better than maoning about things.
So heads up - but I don't think he will make any difference - chaning corps that pay you is only possible if the management is hireing you to change things.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Fair enough.


I simply wanted to congratulate him as the new person behind LEB.


----------



## vRozenSch00n

No matter what, I choose Jarland over Chris


----------



## mpkossen

Francisco said:


> I wonder by mpkossen left, I get the feeling it's related to the mass emails sent on Black Friday. I just can't see him being overly supportive of that all. I have no doubt that "no CC postings without IPV6" thing didn't go over very well either.



It's not the principle of the newsletter itself that I object to.



drmike said:


> What is this part of Kossen stepping down about not agreeing with direction of things?
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I will point to the BLACK FRIDAY crap LEB did ... JUST WEEKS AGO.  What did we all see?  Mailbox spam teaser followed by a slew of ColoCrossing offers.



Is just one of many reasons.


I was free to do what I wanted for a long, long time. Things changed in October.


----------



## Francisco

All was well until the fire nation attacked?


Francisco


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> @Jarland is the most capable person in the LEB/LET Community that can get get LEB/LET going in the right direction.



Unsure what the right direction is   Unless they go Donald Trump #WINNING_GO_TEAM_ENGLISH and make it a language centric site and police the f*ck out of the endless same toilet rolls.


CAN YEW FIND ME VPS WITH 8TB OF RAM FOR $1.99 WITH UNLIMITED BW AND CPANEL?


Half of which is because their search DOESN'T WORK.  Rest is ADHD viewers who want to SMS style post. Stupid shits.  10 seconds is all it takes, but yeah, no time, Netflix and a hookah are the priority.


I mean outside of that, LE* isn't in tatters, it just isn't the hardcore hobbyist and professionals sharing like it use to be.  Now it is mostly transients and weird brands on perma shill hawking retarded stuff to other retards. Good place to find deals from 5 different Jonny Nuggets brands pretending to be other real brands.  Good place to see a "datacenter" competing directly with their own customers and going after $5 sales like their life depends on it.


Can't fix that stupid, it's the genetics of the community and the place remains unregulated, not policed, consumers unprotected like always.


----------



## HN-Matt

Had a quick look (dedicated server shopping too, not mere gawking), seems like same old same old. Even the offers section appears to be absolutely unchanged. Exact same E3s for $40 - $49 as ~3 years ago, etc.
 



> Well done @Jarland but more kudos to @mpkossen for not playing the game any more.



+1


----------



## drmike

@mpkossen


Who is the stooge(s) over at Colocrossing posting these ill arse 'tutorials' on LEB?  I haven't cared to slap LE* anything in many moons (like pissing in the wind).  But, those tutorials were TERRIBLE.  Recent ones posted by Sysadmin were 1. Stolen   2. Seemed like someone on Fiverr aided and abetted in the re-wrapped theft.


----------



## drmike

... and the way I see it goes like this...


CC did their DC move this summer and spring.  Hoped to ramp up stuff, including sales..   Have to get to $12 million for the year of 2015 any way possible. #INC_STINK_5000


There were slagging numbers over at ChicagoVPS, but the place is so big that well easy to lose track of profit and costs when you manage things on the JUST SELL MORE growth for growth sake model with low dollar transactions.  Like entirely possible that they had oh 7-12k GHOST containers unaccounted and unpaid for...  Have to love the shit called SolusVM. #QUALITY_CRAPWARE.


So Biloh called the chips in, applied Fabozzi to other job detail while keeping his name out there in case anyone is friendlier with him.. While shuffling the brands under Ernie who has been getting sweetheart treatment from me, mainly because Ernie at least tries....  Ernie's moral compass I believe is mostly in tact, but yeah, the bosses might cause that ship to deviate.  So Ernie got to protect the whole CVPS brand with a better image.  Which is funny, because it's literally taking your sandwich and eating with the right hand instead of the left.  CVPS = same workers, same support folks, same owner, same network, same gear.  Only difference is this public condom for Lowend* - which is Ernie in the lead role and burning up Ernie's good name each and every failjob.


So now here in December, CC came of that Black Friday spam-a-thon targetting Jerry's Autistic Kids as a fundraiser for Biloh's yacht fund.  Sales didn't happen like they use to, even with all that spam-a-thoning. nOTHING personal, but, the market changed a year or two back and well....


Add to that the One Provider custom treatment on LEB to push sales.  Toss Jonny Nuggets back in there doing his magic to move product, etc.


No shit, these guys are 'hurting' for money.. More like their growth has slowed or nearly stopped.  They've hit their market cap and to increase it, they need to do actual work, something that is challenging to said folks.


So off to Lowendtalk and Lowendbox, let's try to milk more coins there. 


Direction of the sites is what I always said: DAFT CUNT PROVIDER WHO OWNS IT.  Provider who continues to use it to push their crap.  Provider who edits posts at whim, just cause they can.  You know, acting like 13 year olds cause they have admin access. 


Now all they care about is eyeballs, thinking people are going to visit then buy.  Little do they realize that many might come if I drop a steaming #2 over there, but they'll come for the entertainment.  Definitely not buying from the house brands nor the austistic teen wanna be hosts.  There are some real brands, but seriously, being in there is tarnishing legit brands.  It's the old issue of living in or having a business in a ghetto.  You get penalized for it and your customers are crackheads/thieves/social problems/etc.


No wonder why LE* can't keep the folks interacting with the public.  I wait for the day that Biloh and his cohorts just do the work and park their ass in there, and eat the bullets with their names on it.


----------



## mpkossen

drmike said:


> @mpkossen
> 
> 
> Who is the stooge(s) over at Colocrossing posting these ill arse 'tutorials' on LEB?  I haven't cared to slap LE* anything in many moons (like pissing in the wind).  But, those tutorials were TERRIBLE.  Recent ones posted by Sysadmin were 1. Stolen   2. Seemed like someone on Fiverr aided and abetted in the re-wrapped theft.



I have no clue who he (or she for that matter) is. But I agree, the tutorials are absolutely terrible and one of them was stolen.


----------



## drmike

mpkossen said:


> I have no clue who he (or she for that matter) is. But I agree, the tutorials are absolutely terrible and one of them was stolen.



I pointed out the stolen part (first one posted) in private channels.. Might have mentioned it on here.


As someone who writes quite a bit and produces a good amount of content annually, I am livid that guys like them (CC) run around thefting outright.  Wonder how they'd feel if someone borrowed something from them?  Maybe a yacht.


I know, the juvenile delinquent mentality of LE* says it's not theft, it's just copying, yada...    We wonder why older and wiser folks point to the young folks and say they are a lost cause...  Been here and done it as I say often....   Reprehensible and subject to monetary penalities when a company goes to thefting.


----------



## MannDude

mpkossen said:


> or she for that matter



The mysterious "_Stephanie Jourgen_"?


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> The mysterious "_Stephanie Jourgen_"?



I always suspected that was 'Kev/Adam' by the way it was wrote but most likely we just a random Fiverr person.


----------



## mpkossen

MannDude said:


> The mysterious "_Stephanie Jourgen_"?



Even I never found out who that was, but I think we can all put 1 and 1 together.


----------



## jarland

HalfEatenPie said:


> Congratulations to my good friend @jarland for becoming the new head manager of LowEndBox/LowEndTalk!



Thanks brother! I'm really excited and already getting my feet wet for what becomes official January 01 



drmike said:


> Now we just have Corporate Jarland instead of a guy who said things the way they really were



That's kind of sad to read and not really true. What you see in me today is a greater appreciation for my life. I don't get as angry about things that I can't change as I used to. It's not healthy, it accomplishes nothing, it only burns bridges and it builds none. I made a conscious decision to be a more positive person, and it has been beneficial to me in both my career and in my relationships (family and friends).


It's easy to hold grudges about the past, far too easy. I'm tired of taking the easy way out in life. It's much harder to forgive when no one asked you for forgiveness, and to let anger go when no one tried to make peace with you. I reached out, I made peace, I forgave, and I asked for forgiveness for my anger. For once, I took the more difficult road. I have no regrets.



clarity said:


> From my end, I don't really understand why Jarland would take this role. For some reason, I thought he would be above it. I know that he was extremely active over there, but he is now a part of the crap over there.



The community at LowEndTalk gave me a chance to learn the industry, Catalyst was completely supported by LET in those days. That knowledge led me to gain employment at HostGator, taking me from making $24,000/year and barely being able to make ends meet. They gave us health insurance. That paid for my beautiful baby girl to be born. The knowledge I gained at HostGator led me to a job at DigitalOcean, with people I love so much I would call them family. Because of LowEndTalk, I went from having no real direction and no one wanting to pay me enough to live, to having what I call a dream job and a daughter that lights up every day for me. I'm not going to lie, I can't even say this without tearing up a bit. This is what the hosting community has meant to me, this is the real and direct impact it has had on my life and my family.


To have an opportunity to give back to the community where this started for me... that's huge. I'm so honored. I have no idea what "the crap over there" even is anymore. I mean if we're still talking about 2+ year old grudges, I'm just done with that... I'll deal with new challenges when they come my way but I can't let someone have the power over me to dictate my anger forever.



clarity said:


> How does this impact his work with Digital Ocean? Are we going to see MXRoute change? Is it moving to ColoCrossing?



This really doesn't relate to DigitalOcean or MXroute. DigitalOcean is obviously my first priority, but it doesn't conflict in any way with what I'm doing. MXroute doesn't need a new host, services are spread across Incero, DO, and OVH. I'm very happy with that arrangement. I've already talked to Ryan a bit about growing it further under Incero...while drinking and playing Halo of course (some things never change).



drmike said:


> Who is the stooge(s) over at Colocrossing posting these ill arse 'tutorials' on LEB?



Give me a month, tutorial quality will improve. They may still be simple, but they'll a little less copy/paste and have a little personality. My first tutorial is scheduled for January 04 post. I may move that up.


Anyway, just wanted to stop by and have a chat. I <3 you guys, and I'm sorry if the new me these days disappoints, but I'm really happy with my life and I hope you'll be happy for me. I'll do my best to make you guys proud


----------



## drmike

jarland said:


> That's kind of sad to read and not really true. What you see in me today is a greater appreciation for my life. I don't get as angry about things that I can't change as I used to. It's not healthy, it accomplishes nothing, it only burns bridges and it builds none. I made a conscious decision to be a more positive person, and it has been beneficial to me in both my career and in my relationships (family and friends).
> 
> 
> It's easy to hold grudges about the past, far too easy. I'm tired of taking the easy way out in life. It's much harder to forgive when no one asked you for forgiveness, and to let anger go when no one tried to make peace with you. I reached out, I made peace, I forgave, and I asked for forgiveness for my anger. For once, I took the more difficult road. I have no regrets.
> 
> 
> The community at LowEndTalk gave me a chance to learn the industry, Catalyst was completely supported by LET in those days. That knowledge led me to gain employment at HostGator, taking me from making $24,000/year and barely being able to make ends meet. They gave us health insurance. That paid for my beautiful baby girl to be born. The knowledge I gained at HostGator led me to a job at DigitalOcean, with people I love so much I would call them family. Because of LowEndTalk, I went from having no real direction and no one wanting to pay me enough to live, to having what I call a dream job and a daughter that lights up every day for me. I'm not going to lie, I can't even say this without tearing up a bit. This is what the hosting community has meant to me, this is the real and direct impact it has had on my life and my family.
> 
> 
> To have an opportunity to give back to the community where this started for me... that's huge. I'm so honored. I have no idea what "the crap over there" even is anymore. I mean if we're still talking about 2+ year old grudges, I'm just done with that... I'll deal with new challenges when they come my way but I can't let someone have the power over me to dictate my anger forever.
> 
> 
> This really doesn't relate to DigitalOcean or MXroute. DigitalOcean is obviously my first priority, but it doesn't conflict in any way with what I'm doing. MXroute doesn't need a new host, services are spread across Incero, DO, and OVH. I'm very happy with that arrangement. I've already talked to Ryan a bit about growing it further under Incero...while drinking and playing Halo of course (some things never change).
> 
> 
> Give me a month, tutorial quality will improve. They may still be simple, but they'll a little less copy/paste and have a little personality. My first tutorial is scheduled for January 04 post. I may move that up.
> 
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to stop by and have a chat. I <3 you guys, and I'm sorry if the new me these days disappoints, but I'm really happy with my life and I hope you'll be happy for me. I'll do my best to make you guys proud



Before I start , let me say @jarland am glad you have moved forward in life and congrats on the little one and living up to the parental responsibility. In today's world, many fail to do such.


In fairness @jarland is your role in LE* one that is being compensated directly by monthly payment?


While LET was a part of your life for a few years, it was your own effort and the luck of life that lead you on a productive path.  This was your own independent effort and learning.  LET, namely the audience posting surely provided perspective and some education.    It is said if you spend several thousands hours focusing on anything you will likely achieve a high level of knowledge and proficiency.  That's what you did and you earned it as a self learner, which thrills me as I am similar approach in different disciplines.


So here's where our approaches and my refusal to whitewash or forget history conflicts.This is where we go different path.  The ownership of the sites (LET and LEB), they were and remain the problem, namely ColoCrossing.  There has been rampant fraud heaped upon the heads of customers by their many brands.  We know they've stacked the offer deck and injected their own brands at whim just because they can.  Pointing again to Black Friday...


None of this even goes over the whole year they ghost operated the sites pretending that Joel was involved while ski masking their direct involvement.


Why would anyone of earned integrity work to benefit those assets on their behalf?  It only works to drive more unearned income to Biloh's personal net worth.


Back to what this comes around to:


Your participation + time = career opportunity
Career opportunity /= ColoCrossing


In fact, ColoCrossing if anything is siphoning money from other reputable companies and negatively impacting industry.  These are companies in the US that we assume pay living wages, hire qualified guys and gals and operate with their big boy pants on.  ColoCrossing in contrast, devalues product value, skews market expectations with 'do whatever to get sold' lack of accounting and then backs the mess and influx of customers up with curry flavored support out of India.  Why?  Because CC is into maximizing profit at the loss of jobs and respect for the country where they lay their heads.


Do I mind outsourcing?  Often.  Is it alright at times?  Sure, I think hiring staff abroad to provide native language for customers there would be a great idea.  There are some other limited and justified instances I can go swallow as meh, acceptable.


Fact is this, CC isn't some struggling startup or 2 person operation.  They want to brag about their cash money making and about how much they roped in via Inc 5000 (purely an ego masturbation move).  They neglect to mention that they hook the money, then take the jobs that should correlate in the formula and flat rate outsource them abroad, massively dumping a megaton of support for less than 1 competent US workers salary a month.  Meaning for @jarland or the next up and coming young and interested guy, there aren't really opportunities in CCville either, only indirectly gleaned from the community, which CC destructively competes with.


For a company that long claimed to be the biggest provider on LE* (CVPS) they used the Indians and so do all of the other house VPS brands.  Normally brands will have 2-3 guys contributing to support and many have more.  Even if lowly paid by US standards, each company still has to bust open the wallet and compensate workers.  This cost is not insignificant but is one afford all over the place by companies netting less annually in sales than CC.


My bottom line about why CC remains on my shit list is simple: *They continue to conduct themselves without integrity*. 


When you have your fill of LE* @jarland be sure to recommend the Indians operate the community also.  FYI, they are good hard working people, very honest, full of integrity, but straddled with the monstrosity of ColoCrossing.  I pray they find relief, peace, and business/work that is less abusive.


----------



## jarland

drmike said:


> In fairness @jarland is your role in LE* one that is being compensated directly by monthly payment?



It is not. My compensation is primarily the in these points:


1. I get to network with more people in the industry directly.
2. I'll have more public facing, industry related content with my name on it.
3. The chance to give back to the community.


In terms of potential impact on my career I think the benefits are very positive. The industry at large mostly doesn't care about the past drama, but they do notice websites where they are frequently mentioned and LE* is definitely on the radar of many (if not most) of the major players to some degree.


I specifically told Jon and Alex that I'd like to see less money spent on LE* and more passion spent on it instead. LEB still has a pulse but it needs better traffic stats to move toward a positive trajectory, and that's my current mission to get it back up to it's potential.



drmike said:


> This is where we go different path.



And that's totally ok. You know I have nothing but complete respect for you, me and you have spent hours chatting. I'm just letting you know I'm still here, I'm not a corporate zombie, I'm just learning to better adapt to the world around me and take control of my surroundings. I've learned how to have a greater impact, how to have a more powerful voice. I don't want to merely exist in this industry, I want to be part of shaping it. You can sit outside of a dark room and complain about the darkness, or you can grab a flashlight and jump in. I chose the latter. You'll find me in the trenches, no longer on the sidelines


----------



## drmike

jarland said:


> NO COMPENSATION



Well, going at it for free, is ehh... I can respect that.   I think you should take what Kossen was getting and donate it to your favorite charity.  You win, the charity wins, we all get more feel good rainbow points.



jarland said:


> I specifically told Jon and Alex that I'd like to see less money spent on LE* and more passion spent on it instead.



Seriously, I've only seen the sites MAKE MONEY --- investing in the sites is paying guy in your role, some idle virtualized instances on a dedi or maybe two, and some Fiverr gigs for those fake arse busted tutorials on LEB.  Read, it costs them so very little.  It's very profitable.


I haven't factored the income side lately, but if they haven't figure out how to make $20k a month off the sites they should go back to playing video games and get someone competent to manage things.  Cause look, seriously, they didn't buy those sites as a charity.  Heck they won't even sell the sites for real offer of 6-figures.


You aren't going to get passion out of money guys, unless that passion is about yachts and perping.


All that aside, we are the same people we were - on the sideline, in between the lines, etc.  Don't forget the wallet you have been brought on to pad though.


*The industry at large mostly doesn't care about the past drama* --- Two schools to that:
1. The cheap and usually unrealistic customers - they buy crap and whine next month about it. But deal from the devil, got screwed, will sue after crying on site.
2. The autistics.  To care would break their broken minds. 


Everyone else cares and recognizes.  Especially those competing for customers honestly on real merits and with real features / build cost / roll-out / etc.   Today one has to be INSANE to think cheap is a good market segement to run after.  Real businesses poking around LE*... Meh.  Smoke and mirrors mostly or on two broken legs wobbling.  I see plenty of upward price pressure.  This stuff is business, not charity.


Lowend sites, people see because search placement is still happening for it.  When that goes... and when folks like me just ignore CC and similar shit factories, the deafening lack of attention will start to reflect hard on bottom line.  Just ask Jon and Alex how that skit with the Black Friday offers panned out.  I'll tell you how, they are underwhelmed to state it nicely.  Ask them how badly it burns their holes that all the CC brands and none can even place in the lowend provider pools.


I wish you the best @jarland and open door with you and me.  Just pains me to see you in said role and benefitting them.  The community died when CC was proven owner after a year plus of lying.  Nothing has been the same there since, nor will it ever be.  Being an old person I am fond of things long gone.  At some point we all just move on and leave communities behind and onto other interests (even if the interests are the same generally).


----------



## InfinityDaniel

It's good in all but now I can't even sign into my account on lowendtalk .


----------



## raindog308

What really is the reward for being a LET moderator?


Free ColoCrossing VPS in Buffalo?


----------



## Amitz

raindog308 said:


> What really is the reward for being a LET moderator?
> 
> 
> Free ColoCrossing VPS in Buffalo?



That would rather be a punishment than a reward...


----------



## Nerdie

Congrats man, great job!


----------



## texteditor

jarland removed my ~14 month old ban


thanks jarland


----------



## drmike

texteditor said:


> jarland removed my ~14 month old ban
> 
> 
> thanks jarland



The owners - CC - removed a lot of old bans in the past few months.....


----------



## ModyDev

@jarland you are a really nice person , happy for you and I wish you a good luck!


----------



## DomainBop

> LowEndTalk/LowEndBox Gets a New Manager



^^ VPSB needs to add a new category, "skid industry news", to post all of the news from LET, HackForum, WJunction, and all of the other sites where kiddies, skids, spammers, copyright violators "Linux ISO" downloaders,  go to find servers



> They appear to sell games, unlock cell phones, and then they also sell hosting.



^^ I knew there was a reason why I rarely visit LEB and haven't posted on LET since Dec 2013.


----------



## DomainBop

DomainBop said:


> ^^ I knew there was a reason why I rarely visit LEB and haven't posted on LET since Dec 2013.



...and I just remembered there was a reason for me posting on this thread: to say congrats to the new manager on the new job and for being willing to work for a site (LET/LEB) that is owned by a company (Velocity Servers Inc dba ColoCrossing) that is one of the worst hosts of cybercriminals (yes, they've moved up from just hosting spammers) and who regularly lies to Spamhaus about terminating the cybercriminals it hosts.  



> Yet again: Far too much cybercriminal hosting on this network.And telling false stories about shutting down cybercriminals.





> Far too much spam & cybercrime hosting on this network.





> SBL280430
> 192.227.182.0/25    velocity-servers.net
> 22-Dec-2015 14:18 GMT
> Massive showshoe spam source - New Wave NetConnect
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279811
> 162.221.183.102/32    velocity-servers.net
> 16-Dec-2015 08:59 GMT
> Botnet "russian dating" spammers (net3.co)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279787
> 192.227.158.140/32    velocity-servers.net
> 16-Dec-2015 06:22 GMT
> Gootkit botnet controller @192.227.158.140
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279709
> 75.102.10.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 11:19 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279708
> 75.102.10.53/32    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 11:17 GMT
> Credit card phishing domain hosting: mcdumpals.su (zbxsolutions.net / kloudservices.ru / mcduck.cc / mrbin.ws / mrbin.tw)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279707
> 66.225.198.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 11:12 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279704
> 192.227.158.236/32    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 11:06 GMT
> Credit card phishing domain & malware hosting server: auth-mail.ru, 555mir.ru
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279703
> 172.245.59.157/32    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 11:01 GMT
> Credit card phishing domain hosting: mcdumpals.su / csh0p.cc / metazxc.ru / skyline-top.ru / lessbig.ru
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279697
> 192.227.158.239/32    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 10:48 GMT
> Botnet "russian dating" spammers
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279664
> 104.232.34.141/32    velocity-servers.net
> 15-Dec-2015 08:27 GMT
> Gozi
> Gozi botnet controller @104.232.34.141
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279493
> 23.95.0.0/18    velocity-servers.net
> 13-Dec-2015 19:53 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279487
> 23.95.53.160/32    velocity-servers.net
> 13-Dec-2015 19:19 GMT
> Snowshoe spammer hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279245
> 104.232.34.150/32    velocity-servers.net
> 10-Dec-2015 23:13 GMT
> Botnet "russian dating" spammers (net3.co)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279121
> 104.168.126.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 10-Dec-2015 10:54 GMT
> Dating spammers, no SWIP
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279038
> 192.227.181.192/27    velocity-servers.net
> 09-Dec-2015 14:53 GMT
> Dirty block - cybercriminal hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL279022
> 192.227.136.229/32    velocity-servers.net
> 09-Dec-2015 13:11 GMT
> Malware hosting server
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278818
> 198.23.148.0/22    velocity-servers.net
> 08-Dec-2015 08:16 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278642
> 198.23.148.128/27    velocity-servers.net
> 06-Dec-2015 14:11 GMT
> Dirty block - spammer & cybercriminal hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278641
> 198.23.148.157/32    velocity-servers.net
> 06-Dec-2015 14:05 GMT
> Credit card phishing domain hosting: autogalaxi.ru / kloudservices.ru / iflydns.ru
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278544
> 162.221.183.175/32    velocity-servers.net
> 05-Dec-2015 09:30 GMT
> Neutrino botnet controller @162.221.183.175 (net3.co)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278350
> 23.95.43.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 03-Dec-2015 12:31 GMT
> Dirty block - spammer & cybercriminal hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278202
> 172.245.80.0/22    velocity-servers.net
> 02-Dec-2015 06:31 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278201
> 172.245.83.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 02-Dec-2015 06:30 GMT
> Dirty block - spammer & cybercriminal hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278185
> 192.227.153.0/25    velocity-servers.net
> 02-Dec-2015 00:59 GMT
> Spamming tools seller: reverseproxies.com
> 
> 
> 
> SBL278184
> 198.12.68.96/29    velocity-servers.net
> 02-Dec-2015 00:59 GMT
> Spamming tools seller: reverseproxies.com
> 
> 
> 
> SBL277930
> 198.23.156.0/22    velocity-servers.net
> 30-Nov-2015 01:46 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL277124
> 192.227.128.0/17    velocity-servers.net
> 23-Nov-2015 08:17 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL276990
> 172.245.108.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 21-Nov-2015 13:19 GMT
> Dirty block - spammer & cybercriminal hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL276534
> 75.102.10.48/28    velocity-servers.net
> 17-Nov-2015 20:43 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL275174
> 192.227.158.128/25    velocity-servers.net
> 05-Nov-2015 11:04 GMT
> Dirty block - cybercriminal hosting
> 
> 
> 
> SBL274392
> 162.221.176.0/21    velocity-servers.net
> 26-Oct-2015 18:22 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation): net3.co
> 
> 
> 
> SBL273758
> 162.221.176.0/24    velocity-servers.net
> 18-Oct-2015 18:59 GMT
> More & more crime hosting in this dirty range (net3.co)
> 
> 
> 
> SBL247383
> 104.232.32.0/20    velocity-servers.net
> 12-Feb-2015 04:44 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation): net3.co
> 
> 
> 
> SBL240288
> 216.170.112.0/20    velocity-servers.net
> 18-Nov-2014 23:12 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation): net3.co
> 
> 
> 
> SBL231129
> 23.249.160.0/20    velocity-servers.net
> 11-Aug-2014 11:48 GMT
> Spammer hosting (escalation): net3.co


----------



## Licensecart

ModyDev said:


> @jarland you are a really nice person , happy for you and I wish you a good luck!



hear hear.. don't think Jarland and me got off on the right foot over there but I wish him luck.


----------



## texteditor

Licensecart said:


> hear hear.. don't think Jarland and me got off on the right foot over there but I wish him luck.



yeah i don't always see eye-to-eye with him, but i respect him far more than most people in tech communities


----------



## mpkossen

drmike said:


> Seriously, I've only seen the sites MAKE MONEY



You don't know what a Cluster (TM) costs, but it's considerably more than it should, especially if you take advice on setting it up from people like GoodHosting.



DomainBop said:


> ^^ I knew there was a reason why I rarely visit LEB and haven't posted on LET since Dec 2013.



You love LEB so much you're often one of the first ones to comment, Todd!



texteditor said:


> jarland removed my ~14 month old ban



What, you were still banned? A simply PM here would have made me do that as well. That ban was solely based on Spirit's grudge against you and I totally forgot about it (sorry!).


----------



## texteditor

mpkossen said:


> What, you were still banned? A simply PM here would have made me do that as well. That ban was solely based on Spirit's grudge against you and I totally forgot about it (sorry!).



yeah, he gave me a perma spite-ban and i just never bothered to challlenge him on it


----------



## HN-Matt

Other than the rampant censorship, this is 'one of the reasons' why LET sucks imo: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1465697/#Comment_1465697

Just as a hilarious thread is starting to find its pace / rhythm / whatever after a few goofy warm-up pages... _*blam*_ gets closed like a blue moon defying its own probability of reappearance! (Reoccurring phenomena on that forum in my memory). Reminded me of an excerpt from a writer I like.



> Like I told the man at the agency, if you want the guy to talk, you need to remove your hand from his throat even if it looks like that's the only thing keeping him upright.


----------



## k0nsl

Hey there @mpkossen,
Now that GoodHosting thankfully is no more (at least on the surface), could you divulge some of the particulars about his advice on clustering?


----------



## Hosting Specialists

Good to see that Jarland has taken over. I like mpkossen but Jarland did seem nice when I spoke to him briefly via PM.


----------



## mpkossen

HN-Matt said:


> Other than the rampant censorship, this is 'one of the reasons' why LET sucks imo: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1465697/#Comment_1465697



I don't get why that thread got closed either.


----------



## Hosting Specialists

I don't really agree it's censorship. The first reply to that thread was Jarland...


https://gyazo.com/6d8c3f9434d0eff54041908d6ad0e37d


----------



## DomainBop

HN-Matt said:


> Other than the rampant censorship, this is 'one of the reasons' why LET sucks imo: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1465697/#Comment_1465697
> 
> Just as a hilarious thread is starting to find its pace / rhythm / whatever after a few goofy warm-up pages... _*blam*_ gets closed like a blue moon defying its own probability of reappearance! (Reoccurring phenomena on that forum in my memory). Reminded me of an excerpt from a writer I like.



The VolumeDrive thread was closed but thankfully the body hair thread  remained open...



> Men removing their body hair is a result of decades of castrating radical feminist propaganda in the west. Those bitches want do define the "new man". I wouldn't do that. Wouldn't surrender those ugly hairy bitter feminist bitches .
> 
> 
> They should go shave themselves .
> 
> 
> I believe a real lady is actually sexually attracted to men body hair so there is no point with the idea of removing it (unless you got lices ..or something) . Most super feminists are lesbians anyway.


----------



## souen

I still check LET during spare time, to catch up on the latest software/services and get a sense of current offers. It's busy but without the cluttered layout of WHT.


Not really sure why some threads never got swept back into Cest Pit (like one where OP asked why people hate his signature) while other Offtopic stuff like Youtube video links, which could be good discussion starters, get processed.) Funny though, the Cest Pit sometimes has more interesting tech discussions going than some of the individual threads.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

souen said:


> I still check LET during spare time, to catch up on the latest software/services and get a sense of current offers. It's busy but without the cluttered layout of WHT.
> 
> 
> Not really sure why some threads never got swept back into Cest Pit (like one where OP asked why people hate his signature) while other Offtopic stuff like Youtube video links, which could be good discussion starters, get processed.) Funny though, the Cest Pit sometimes has more interesting tech discussions going than some of the individual threads.



Haha honestly I feel like it's always the same content same stuff in a constant cycle.  Not always bad, but usually it's always the new people asking the same questions on different days.  It regurgitates it every other day. 


It's not bad, but it gets a tad bit old pretty fast.  


Of course these are simply my opinions and I'm sure all forums and communities have similar issues.


----------



## qps

Jarland just re-opened the two drama threads that had been locked "by popular request"...


----------



## souen

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha honestly I feel like it's always the same content same stuff in a constant cycle.  Not always bad, but usually it's always the new people asking the same questions on different days.  It regurgitates it every other day.
> 
> 
> It's not bad, but it gets a tad bit old pretty fast.
> 
> 
> Of course these are simply my opinions and I'm sure all forums and communities have similar issues.



lol Yeah, a lot of the questions get repeated over and over (partly due to search for a while being disabled.) I still look through some because there may be new software that didn't exist or wasn't too well-known the previous times the topic came up, like blogging platforms.



qps said:


> Jarland just re-opened the two drama threads that had been locked "by popular request"...



The Globalfrag one? OP requested it be re-opened, but resolution is up to the two parties involved. If staff decline to re-open it or sink it instead, it's censorship, re-open it and people bump it instead of letting it languish without new information, which ends up pushing some other good discussion off the front page. LET has its downsides, and at the same time, it's no easy task moderating a rowdy crowd and the moderator turnover is relatively high. Sometimes I feel it's a grey area where both members and staff do their part to keep the site going, the situation exacerbated by lack of trust both ways.


Here people are friendly (or at the least civil when there's disagreement of opinion) and know when to move on in a discussion. In such communities, the staff (presuming good intentions) have less need to step in to moderate or "censor".


----------



## HN-Matt

k0nsl said:


> Hey there @mpkossen,
> Now that GoodHosting thankfully is no more (at least on the surface), could you divulge some of the particulars about his advice on clustering?



Aren't you about a year late? I remember that thread where they basically doxxed him, called his mother and then started moose pic shaming him en masse after he had stopped responding to support tickets for a while.


----------



## k0nsl

Nah, I remember the episode you're referring to. And if I recall correctly there was nothing about this cluster in that episode. */looks for smirk emoticon/*



HN-Matt said:


> Aren't you about a year late? I remember that thread where they basically doxxed him, called his mother and then started moose pic shaming him en masse after he had stopped responding to support tickets for a while.


----------



## HN-Matt

@k0nsl well a year late announcing his unexplained disappearance (unless it was ever explained). Maybe LET will do a cold case files episode and delve into the mysteries of the cluster.
 



souen said:


> If staff decline to re-open it or sink it instead, it's censorship, re-open it and people bump it instead of letting it languish without new information [...]
> 
> 
> Here people are friendly (or at the least civil when there's disagreement of opinion) and know when to move on in a discussion. In such communities, the staff (presuming good intentions) have less need to step in to moderate or "censor".



By 'censor' I meant outright deletions without warning, not locking threads (so probably something most don't notice unless it's frequently happening to them). Blah blah publicly silencing != censoring blah blah.


----------



## HN-Matt

k0nsl said:


> Nah, I remember the episode you're referring to. And if I recall correctly there was nothing about this cluster in that episode.



Found a clue http://allwomenstalk.com/c-string-to-replace-g-string


----------



## k0nsl

Ah, the precious cluster still remains a mystery...sigh.


----------



## souen

HN-Matt said:


> By 'censor' I meant outright deletions without warning, not locking threads (so probably something most don't notice unless it's frequently happening to them). Blah blah publicly silencing != censoring blah blah.



My comment wasn't directed at you specifically, but rather the opinion some people have that threads are selectively closed/sunk (especially complaints about certain providers) while others of similar ilk are left open.


When you say outright deletions, were you by chance referring to the offer threads?


----------



## jarland

mpkossen said:


> I don't get why that thread got closed either.



Always open to feedback. Just trying to do right, not guaranteeing that what I do always is


----------



## drmike

jarland said:


> Always open to feedback. Just trying to do right, not guaranteeing that what I do always is



Keep it going.  I think you are doing a good job.


----------



## HN-Matt

souen said:


> My comment wasn't directed at you specifically, but rather the opinion some people have that threads are selectively closed/sunk (especially complaints about certain providers) while others of similar ilk are left open.
> 
> 
> When you say outright deletions, were you by chance referring to the offer threads?




I think they stopped selectively sinking threads a while back, didn't they?

As for selectively closing and deletions, I dunno. Admittedly the political reshuffling has piqued my curiosity a bit, but I don't visit the forum enough to be able to form an opinion on its current ideological direction.


----------



## HN-Matt

@k0nsl maybe just pray really hard for irony-spectrometre updates to be integrated into yum and the cluster will vanish?


----------



## mpkossen

HN-Matt said:


> I think they stopped selectively sinking threads a while back, didn't they?
> 
> As for selectively closing and deletions, I dunno. Admittedly the political reshuffling has piqued my curiosity a bit, but I don't visit the forum enough to be able to form an opinion on its current ideological direction.



Selective sinking? What do you mean by that? Isn't it always selective with the exception of offer threads?


----------



## HN-Matt

I dunno. I don't pay close enough attention. Wasn't there a vpsBoard thread about it a couple years ago?

I was under the impression most threads on LET are set to auto-sink after a certain amount of time. No idea re: the extent to which thread sinking is quietly guided by moderator biases. I imagined the process as being more automated and less mod driven for some reason, not sure why.


----------



## DomainBop

HN-Matt said:


> I dunno. I don't pay close enough attention. Wasn't there a vpsBoard thread about it a couple years ago?



There was a LET thread and a joepie91 script that listed all sunk threads a few years ago: https://gist.github.com/joepie91/8000164


----------



## drmike

I don't know...  I am doing some sanity auditing today.. and look at what I spotted over on Lowendbox...


d.jarland.me


http://d.jarland.me/s/vf0BzmRvkV.png

http://d.jarland.me/s/O8MiLgIIrJ.png

http://d.jarland.me/s/M7tK04KBBW.png

http://d.jarland.me/s/5BeQzXh0Lf.png

http://d.jarland.me/s/5oNeiq9C7g.png

http://d.jarland.me/s/vf0BzmRvkV.png


... etc....




This started January 2nd with the first VPN offer over on Lowendbox.


d.jarland.me = hosted at Digital Ocean.


*There is also:*


lowend.io ... which is registered to Jarland....


which is logging the site activity via Piwik:


var u="//piwik.lowend.io/";


Which is also hosted at Digital Ocean...


Odd stuff... Just saying... I really am meh about data floating all over the universe and part of why I don't participate over on LE* and won't any time soon.


I know Jon and Alex are mucking with the sites and being neurotic.. Unsure why they are letting data float out to DO... I mean, I thought CC had servers, was a provider, etc.???? Can't set up and secure a VPS for logging and serving static content?


All this on top of the other crapware infested trash in there...


----------



## drmike

And...  I just ran over to Lowendtalk and WTF do I find????????


<!-- Piwik -->
<script type="text/javascript">
var _paq = _paq || [];
_paq.push(['trackPageView']);
_paq.push(['enableLinkTracking']);
(function() {
var u="//piwik.lowend.io/";
_paq.push(['setTrackerUrl', u+'piwik.php']);
_paq.push(['setSiteId', 2]);
var d=document, g=d.createElement('script'), s=d.getElementsByTagName('script')[0];
g.type='text/javascript'; g.async=true; g.defer=true; g.src=u+'piwik.js'; s.parentNode.insertBefore(g,s);
})();
</script>
<noscript><p><img src="//piwik.lowend.io/piwik.php?idsite=2" style="border:0;" alt="" /></p></noscript>
<!-- End Piwik Code -->


lowend.io again.


Another logging element and just not Jarland being rogue or working with something.  This is in there site code by the ownership....


I mean effectively every Javascript enabled browser is pinging Jarland's servers saying look at what I am viewing on Lowendtalk and Lowendbox...


Not that I trust or distrust Jarland.  It's bad when guys do this and have say Google performing this.  But when you have a guy working the brand as an employee or otherwise, and using the company he works for to host it and all that jazz.. yeah... I don't know, smells bad, is bad business form, wouldn't probably fly in civilized countries that give a flying f*ck....


I mean is Piwik that damn hard to install that a company like CC can't handle it?


Doesn't look too hard.  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-piwik-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-cloud-server


or  https://wiki.debian.org/Piwik


----------



## DomainBop

> . Unsure why they are letting data float out to DO..



Jarland's reason from the LETcestpit for adding the Piwik code: _"Yup. I want to establish some baselines for benchmarking "success" as the site admin "_


While I personally don't have a problem with Jarland using Piwik to log my visits, I would never let an employee or contractor add tracking code to one of my sites for a tracking script that that was hosted on their personal site so they could log my site's visitors actions for their personal use, but then again MY SITES HAVE PRIVACY POLICIES which is something that the f*cktards in Buffalo have never bothered to add to LEB/LET.  Not having a privacy policy on those two sites is a violation of the TOS of virtually every ad network, and if you operate a commercial site or collect PII and you have visitors from California you also need a privacy policy (even if your site is hosted in Buffafucklo).  Even if you don't have visitors from CA (which is unlikely) you still should add a privacy policy to protect your own ass and to reassure your site's users that you won't be misusing their info (_oh wait, I forgot, this is CC the company that is infamous for spamming past and present users of its sites who never opted into receiving  emailed ads_)


----------



## souen

Further on Jarland's response: "I mean it's no different than the existing server logs and the data I already have access to with Vanilla, it's just organized for my viewing so that I understand ways I can help improve the site. I don't understand why you wouldn't want to be part of that "


Agreed the personal domain/installation looks patchy regardless if it's just an employee or the owner himself. @DomainBop beat me to pointing out there's no privacy policy statement. I've no objections to Piwik in general and I'm sure Jarland has good intentions, but they should have a privacy policy posted somewhere if they're going to do it. The Google Analytics has already been there for some time too, all the more important to let visitors know if passing data to storage/processing with some third party.


----------



## drmike

Lack of privacy policies and proper disclosures are a signature of the Buffalo guys.  Zero *ucks given about such, sadly.  Someday, maybe, they'll get around to photocopying some policies and doing the right thing.  Sad a$$e$.


Unsure why any site hands out logs and other data to workers.  Begs to ask if they hand out access to the income and bank account too.   They should since they are discourteous to the users / members as-is.


With said access and half a brain one could do a multitude of things that wouldn't be good.  I'll leave it at that. 


This makes it truly convenient for tracking and isolating people which typically isn't a necessity and technically never should be done under any circumstance.   It was in vogue 10 years ago to track useless data and sit on silos of years of data and malicious folks would scour the data later to backfill this and that.  Similarly government comes knocking and can potentially get hold of said data and implicate by association all sorts of people just because of the bad management processes of the site owner.  Of course hackers are one attack from doing the very same.


There are so many pieces of shitware up in those sites.  Kids might not care, but the sane should.


*"so that I understand ways I can help improve the site"*


That's simple. Organize content, tag data for content silos, look at the individual silos, isolate topics, nature of conversations that do and don't work.  Keep running data log of just end side data, not people, not activity of this user or that, but solely CONTENT performance. This is views vs. time, relationship and some emphasis on responses and ranking the responses in nature (i.e. useful/relative, drama, off topic, etc.).


Want to improve the site?  From real world view, take it multi-lingual and start having areas for non-English speakers.  That simple.  English language emphasis has worn thin since a huge chunk of the viewers are in Asia.  That's apparent all the time as those folks struggle with English and get a bad case of attitude too often from the English language literacy bullies.  Which in effect drives those potential contributors off the site since no one likes public lashings (unless it's Saturday in the public square and we all have picnic baskets).


----------



## jarland

So quick to judge, so reluctant to just ask 


I uploaded several images to "d.jarland.me" (using my Dropshare app) because Wordpress was being stupid and I really didn't have time to mess with it's stupidity. I'd upload an image only to find that the image didn't work. I don't have backend access, it's something I should talk to Alex about but it was a bandaid and it got the job done. No conspiracy necessary. It's the same system I use to send customers screenshots of things in tickets.


I added Piwik simply because I wanted to try to measure my own success in running the sites. I can't possibly imagine how that presents a huge privacy risk. I'm a system administrator and I'm perfectly capable. I maintain private customer data on a very regular basis (daily), and this data is already available in Vanilla anyway but not in a way that helps me understand my value in the form of graphs, etc. I have no problem erasing this data if/when I'm no longer around.


Since I don't have access to the backend of our systems and due to their "cluster" nature I honestly don't want access (I don't need another overly complicated thing to admin), I developed a couple of my own resources to simply get things done. There's no conspiracy or malicious intent. Let me walk you through my life:


- I work for DigitalOcean
- I own and operate MXroute
- I manage the email side of Catalyst Host's shared hosting
- I have a wife and a little girl that I need to spend time with
- I admin LowEndBox/Talk
- I volunteer at the church that I used to work at
- I still need some time to myself for sanity

I'm not complaining about any of that, just trying to highlight the exceptional value of saving time is to me. If Jon and Alex take any issue with anything I do, they know they can come straight to me and there's no pushback... they own the sites and I'm only trying my hand at improving them


----------



## jarland

Just wanted to add... If you guys ever have any questions about anything going on with LE*, please don't hesitate to approach me directly and just ask. I'm an open book. You'll always get the truth.


----------



## drmike

jarland said:


> So quick to judge, so reluctant to just ask
> 
> 
> I uploaded several images to "d.jarland.me" (using my Dropshare app) because Wordpress was being stupid and I really didn't have time to mess with it's stupidity. I'd upload an image only to find that the image didn't work. I don't have backend access, it's something I should talk to Alex about but it was a bandaid and it got the job done. No conspiracy necessary. It's the same system I use to send customers screenshots of things in tickets.
> 
> 
> I added Piwik simply because I wanted to try to measure my own success in running the sites. I can't possibly imagine how that presents a huge privacy risk. I'm a system administrator and I'm perfectly capable. I maintain private customer data on a very regular basis (daily), and this data is already available in Vanilla anyway but not in a way that helps me understand my value in the form of graphs, etc. I have no problem erasing this data if/when I'm no longer around.
> 
> 
> Since I don't have access to the backend of our systems and due to their "cluster" nature I honestly don't want access (I don't need another overly complicated thing to admin), I developed a couple of my own resources to simply get things done. There's no conspiracy or malicious intent. Let me walk you through my life:
> 
> 
> - I work for DigitalOcean
> - I own and operate MXroute
> - I manage the email side of Catalyst Host's shared hosting
> - I have a wife and a little girl that I need to spend time with
> - I admin LowEndBox/Talk
> - I volunteer at the church that I used to work at
> - I still need some time to myself for sanity
> 
> I'm not complaining about any of that, just trying to highlight the exceptional value of saving time is to me. If Jon and Alex take any issue with anything I do, they know they can come straight to me and there's no pushback... they own the sites and I'm only trying my hand at improving them



You know that you have two full plates and a clock short of hours... Still why I am head scratching on the role you took for shits and giggles.   I mean if someone I'd greenlight out of the random community there, you'd be top of the list... and well you'd get paid as a professional... I think your intentions are clean...  Still wearing a mental question mark on why you jumped into the role uncompensated.  Family is more valuable than shoring up some Inc 5k's main sales vehicle for free.


It's more about how CC is running the circus, you just are getting flack since you are their front guy now for the sites.


I can't just be lulled to sleep, cause I think highly of you... Would be bad decision, so I give you some attention where it's due and heck, you answer straight, so it is what it is.


Check it out, Wordpress being stupid, that's on them to fix.  Days of that, and it's a simple fix or they get some competence.  Speaks volumes to the whole discourteous treatment of the sites as cash cow, which they deny while being cheap arses about content payout while dumping allegedly serious coins at Cloudfail.  Walking box of inconsistencies the Buffalonians are. 


I mean really, can't Riorey protect themselves.. but offer others DDOS protection...   I should start chasing them on sales ads about that until they can't sell a lick of protection to anyone.


What's next, managed hosting?  I think they offer it in 10 different brands.  Perhaps they should ticket the help and have one of them sort the Wordpress issues out. So they can experience the ticket hockey league and stages of blah... Point is they have humans that can do such, just they have no priority on things other than collecting cash from the site, so much that an honest hard working guy like you has to use his own stuff to run their business.  Next time the cluster breaks, you'll be hosting the site at DO too   One DDOS attack away from that...


*I can't possibly imagine how that presents a huge privacy risk*


Are you under a proper NDA / legal agreement over there?  There are many many ways and the longer it goes the more value that is out there in your hands and anyone elses that may have access clearly or as routine of a system of backups at work.  Simply said, it's a log of all activity, inclusive of IP data, time intervals, what was viewed, cookies to track across sites and perhaps externally, fingerprinting of browser that may last years to months (per gear signatures and software installs)... Enough to perma track people for a long time.   Nothing stopping other forms of injection be they good or bad intentioned that stick longer. 


Sure Google and such do this.  Reason #1 why I say no to them and continue to try to get away from that and other platforms. 


I still think you are doing a good job.  Just make them do their work and give you the tools to do your volunteer work.  It's the least they can do. In fact its legally and ethically sound thing to do.  Not that they care about such, but we should pretend that they eventually will.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

jarland said:


> So quick to judge, so reluctant to just ask
> 
> 
> I uploaded several images to "d.jarland.me" (using my Dropshare app) because Wordpress was being stupid and I really didn't have time to mess with it's stupidity. I'd upload an image only to find that the image didn't work. I don't have backend access, it's something I should talk to Alex about but it was a bandaid and it got the job done. No conspiracy necessary. It's the same system I use to send customers screenshots of things in tickets.
> 
> 
> I added Piwik simply because I wanted to try to measure my own success in running the sites. I can't possibly imagine how that presents a huge privacy risk. I'm a system administrator and I'm perfectly capable. I maintain private customer data on a very regular basis (daily), and this data is already available in Vanilla anyway but not in a way that helps me understand my value in the form of graphs, etc. I have no problem erasing this data if/when I'm no longer around.
> 
> 
> Since I don't have access to the backend of our systems and due to their "cluster" nature I honestly don't want access (I don't need another overly complicated thing to admin), I developed a couple of my own resources to simply get things done. There's no conspiracy or malicious intent. Let me walk you through my life:
> 
> 
> - I work for DigitalOcean
> - I own and operate MXroute
> - I manage the email side of Catalyst Host's shared hosting
> - I have a wife and a little girl that I need to spend time with
> - I admin LowEndBox/Talk
> - I volunteer at the church that I used to work at
> - I still need some time to myself for sanity
> 
> I'm not complaining about any of that, just trying to highlight the exceptional value of saving time is to me. If Jon and Alex take any issue with anything I do, they know they can come straight to me and there's no pushback... they own the sites and I'm only trying my hand at improving them



Inb4 Catalyst Host owns Web Hosting Forums Conspiracy /s


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> Inb4 Catalyst Host owns Web Hosting Forums Conspiracy /s



Amateurs sheesh.


We'd do that one properly.. Like Incero owns...


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit

@jarland Wishing you congrats. Your story has been very inspiring and glad to see that you have built your entire family because of that one platform. I am not sure why does it matters so much to get paid when you are getting so much of an exposure that can help you benefit a lot more in the long run. I am sure, this would bring in fresh business to the company where he is currently working.


----------



## layeronline

@jarland Congrats!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> Amateurs sheesh.
> 
> 
> We'd do that one properly.. Like Incero owns...



Oh snap.  Someone just connected the dots.


The Cow moos at Midnight.  I repeat.  The Cow moos at midnight.  We need a problem.... taken care of. 


By the way @jarland, we should look into getting @ryanarp working at WHT.  Then I'll really be a conspiracy.


----------



## Wax

Congrats @jarland! From the interactions I've had with you, You seem like a really nice guy! And LET is as good as ever so you must be doing something great! 


Thanks!


----------



## mpkossen

jarland said:


> I uploaded several images to "d.jarland.me" (using my Dropshare app) because Wordpress was being stupid and I really didn't have time to mess with it's stupidity. I'd upload an image only to find that the image didn't work.



That's not WordPress being stupid. That's ColoCrossing being incompetent. It's always worked like that and it will work after a minute or so.


It's what you get when you take advice on clustering from GoodHosting.



drmike said:


> Check it out, Wordpress being stupid, that's on them to fix.  Days of that, and it's a simple fix or they get some competence.  Speaks volumes to the whole discourteous treatment of the sites as cash cow, which they deny while being cheap arses about content payout while dumping allegedly serious coins at Cloudfail.  Walking box of inconsistencies the Buffalonians are.
> 
> 
> I mean really, can't Riorey protect themselves.. but offer others DDOS protection...   I should start chasing them on sales ads about that until they can't sell a lick of protection to anyone.



They can't and they won't. LE* is a "least effort we could put into it" kind of thing.


The OneProvider ads being all over the place and the slots being available on BSA constantly speaks volumes.


----------



## jarland

mpkossen said:


> The OneProvider ads being all over the place



Admittedly I'm a little curious if that relationship is headed south.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Another group of people moving out of CC.


Word.  Isn't that usually a trend?


----------



## wlanboy

One Provider:



> The Buffalo location has proven to be below our quality standards and will be shut down permanently.



Second that.


----------



## HN-Matt

mpkossen said:


> It's what you get when you take advice on clustering from GoodHosting.



I am in before the Good Hosting clustering crisis reaches Peak Meme and subsequently auto-sinks back into the nothingness from whence it came so that we may enjoy the iced tea again.


----------



## mpkossen

jarland said:


> Admittedly I'm a little curious if that relationship is headed south.



Can't say it's unexpected.



DomainBop said:


> MY SITES HAVE PRIVACY POLICIES



You're talking about LET and Privacy Policies in the same thread... Dude! You of all people should know better.


----------



## HN-Matt

> PRIVACY POLICIES



I'm not one to defend LET, but at least they don't bother with the farce that is SSL. Let's Encrypt's favicon says it all.


----------



## mpkossen

HN-Matt said:


> I'm not one to defend LET, but at least they don't bother with the farce that is SSL. Let's Encrypt's favicon says it all.



I guess you triggered something with your comment ;-)


----------



## AuroraZero

mpkossen said:


> I guess you triggered something with your comment ;-)



He must have, I really thought it would be a cold day in hell when they did it. They proved me wrong me though. Hell, MI is a balmy 28 Fahrenheit / -2 Celsius.


----------



## HN-Matt

Unsure if I should attempt a 'Tales from the Cryptkeeper' joke at this juncture.


----------



## mpkossen

AuroraZero said:


> He must have, I really thought it would be a cold day in hell when they did it. They proved me wrong me though. Hell, MI is a balmy 28 Fahrenheit / -2 Celsius.



I'm positively surprised as well. Curious at the same time as to why they didn't do it before. The argument used to be that it would be harder to prevent DDoS attacks with SSL enabled.


Next step is fixing the 'Not Secure' warning. Not sure how much Google likes that.


----------



## AuroraZero

mpkossen said:


> I'm positively surprised as well. Curious at the same time as to why they didn't do it before. The argument used to be that it would be harder to prevent DDoS attacks with SSL enabled.
> 
> 
> Next step is fixing the 'Not Secure' warning. Not sure how much Google likes that.





Vivaldi hates it with a passion. No green lock here. So I would assume it would be the same for chrome. Not saying google would penalize them for it, but I would not look to favorably at it myself.


----------

